# logitech vs. microsoft (opitsche mäuse)



## mR.fLopPy (26. Oktober 2001)

hi!

welche maus würdet ihr bevorzugen..? logitech oder microsoft...? bzw. welche habt ihr zuhause..? wie findet ihr eure maus..?

und wieviel hat sie gekostet...?

entschuldigt die fragen.. 

ich würde nur gerne wissen welche maus eigentlich von welchem hersteller am besten ist..


thankz im voraus..


----------



## Moartel (27. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe die Logitech Optical Pilot Mouse. Die ist nicht so groß und daher ideal für meine eher kleinen Hände. Leider habe ich keine Erfahrung mit MS-Mäusen da ich seit ich gemerkt habe dass billig-Mäuse immer so schnell den Geist aufgeben auf Logitech bin. Die sind einfach gut. Die Maus hat damals 90 DM gekostet, aber heute kriegst du sie schon für 70-80DM. Anschluss über USB oder PS2.
Wir hatten aber im Smalltalk-Forum schon mal so ne Diskussion, wenn auch mit anderem Hintergrund. Der Thread ist sicher für die interessant.

Du solltest aber auch sagen für was du die Maus brauchst. Arbeiten. zocken was weiß ich.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (27. Oktober 2001)

für die schule... wie haben dort laptops die mit so einem komischem touch display bestückt sind.. und ehrlichgesagt ist mit diesen dingern schwer arbeiten.. deswegen wollte ich eine maus kaufen... am besten eine optische da ich die nicht andauernd putzen muss bzw. ich kein mousepad brauch... 

ich dachte an eine preisklasse von ca. 50 Mark, mäuse die schon so viel kosten sollten doch auch gut sein oder..?


----

es tut mir leid wenn ich ins falsche forum gepostet habe..


----------



## Moartel (27. Oktober 2001)

Für 50DM kriegst du sicher keine besonders tolle optische Maus, aber für die Schule würde ich mir auch keine besondere kaufen. Wenn ich da mit so einer wie meiner komme ist die irgendwann einfach weg und dass ist mir die Sache nicht wert. Kauf dir ne billige optical mit Wheel, wenn ich mir ansehe wie so manch einer in der Schule mit der Maus rumgurkt bist du mit so ziemlich allem schneller wie die meisten anderen.

Aber ihr habt Laptops in der Schule? *sabber* Wir haben nur einen und der wird meistens vom Lehrer in Informatikkursen benutzt. Im "Computerraum" stehen fette 133er Pentiums die unter Windows NT 4.0 mit sagenhaften 32 BM RAM laggen. Wenn man da 3 mal Netscape aufmacht stürzen alle 3 Browser ab. Wir sollte eigentlich am Anfang des Schuljahres 1.2 GHz-Rechner haben. Aber ich sagt ja, eigentlich....


----------



## mR.fLopPy (27. Oktober 2001)

jup unser direktor hat letztes jahr einiges investiert..  vor allem im technologie bereich...

wir haben eigentlich nicht laptops in der schule.. nur standrechner... ich hab mich ungenau ausgedrückt..  die laptops bekommen wir von der schule... (wir dürfen sie mit nachhause nehmen) und am ende des jahres müssen wir sie wieder abgeben... und in der nächsten klasse müssen wir uns einen eigenen kaufen.. 

natürlich kauft sich nicht jeder einen extra (das wäre ja der irre teuer)

die lehrer werden in den techno klassen auch ordentlich verwöhnt.. 1.1 GHz prozessor mit flatscreen und mit so ner fiesen funktion die es dem lehrer erlaubt wenn die schüler sich ins netzwerk angestöpselt hat der lehrer deine aktivitäten aufm laptop mit angucken kann...

spiele spielen wird dadurch unmöglich..


----------



## Moartel (27. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von mR.fLopPy _
> *die laptops bekommen wir von der schule... (wir dürfen sie mit nachhause nehmen) und am ende des jahres müssen wir sie wieder abgeben... *


Argh. Ich will auch an deine Schule. *lechz*
Über das abnehmen am Ende vom Schuljahr käme ich hinweg, man hätte ein ganzes Jahr lang immer nen netten 2trechner und nen Dedi-Server für LAN. 

Das mit den Spielen ist doch wohl eher was für die Pause, und außerdem kann man sowas sicher umgehen


----------



## mR.fLopPy (27. Oktober 2001)

*g* LAN ruled

jup eine möglichkeit gibt es.. da gibts nen schalter das der screen auf einmal schwarz wird.. *g* schaltet man noch mal drauf ist man aufm "beamer modus" dann sieht der lehrer drausen nix und wir schon.. *g* aber er regt sich auf wenn er schwarz sieht...

 jup ich muss sagen ich bin auch von der schule begeistert... vorallem weil wir in klagenfurt die einzigen sind die vom staat derart gesponsort werden..  die anderen schulen bekommen erst in einem oder zwei jahr(en) laptops... (der einzige nachteil.. unsere laptops sind gebraucht... und die klasse vor uns hat die ganz schön hingerichtet..)

kommst du aus deutschland oder österreich eigentich..?


----------



## Moartel (28. Oktober 2001)

Ich bin aus Deutschland, Bayern genauer gesagt.

Ich würde aber an eurer Stelle den Lehrer ned so ärgern weil die Laptops sonst ganz schnell wieder weg sind.
Aber gibt das keine Probs im Unterricht wenn einige sehr schnell tippen und der Rest kaum mitkommt?


----------



## mR.fLopPy (28. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *
> 
> Ich würde aber an eurer Stelle den Lehrer ned so ärgern weil die Laptops sonst ganz schnell wieder weg sind... *




ist schon bei 2 leuten geschehen... die waren grad beim solitär spielen als der lehrer den rundgang (auf seinem laptop) machte.

die drüfen für ein ganzes monat den pc nur noch für TXV, mathe, und wirtschaftsinfor. benützen..

und ähh das mit dem mitkommen.. nein.. es kommt jeder mit.. die lehrer sind total nett wenn es ums ansagen geht.. meistens fragt die lehrerin durch wer der schwächste ist.. dann schaltet sie auf den bildschirm von dem um.. und redet erst dann weiter wenn die sieht das der oder die jenige fertig ist...

und wir wurden schon ordentlich in der 1. klasse mit den standcompis in TXV gequält.. 

deutschland ist zwar um einiges größer als österreich.. aber ihr müsstet doch auch in sachen technologie gefördert werden oder..?


----------



## Moartel (28. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von mR.fLopPy _
> *deutschland ist zwar um einiges größer als österreich.. aber ihr müsstet doch auch in sachen technologie gefördert werden oder..? *


Durchschnittliche Technisierung an Deutschen Schulen?
Technisches Wissen vieler Schüler?
Umgang mit Internet (Ausnahme chatten)?
Grundwissen in Word, Excel?

-- Ohne Kommentar --


----------



## mR.fLopPy (29. Oktober 2001)

*g* autsch ok...

ich hab in einen anderen thread gelesen das du dich mit BWL auseinander setzt...

hatte was mit der garantie zu tun...

da wollte ich dich fragen... 1 monat garantie..?! meines wissens nach gibts für nicht bewegliche güter 3 jahre bewegliche 1 jahr (oder umgekehrt) und arglistig verschwiegene garantie 30 jahre...

aber ein monat..?

und irgendwas gibt es noch bei keiner garantie mit 6 monate. was das ist weis ich nicht mehr so richtig..

und inerhalb der 14 tage tauschen sie ohne nach zu fragen gleich aus.. korregiere mich wenn ich mich täusche..


----------



## Moartel (30. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von mR.fLopPy _
> **ich hab in einen anderen thread gelesen das du dich mit BWL auseinander setzt...
> *


Hm, mit Wirtschats-LK muss man das wohl. Aber VWL ist mir lieber  ;-) .

Mit der Garantie ist es so dass der Verkäufer die durchaus auch niedriger festlegen kann. Ist ja keine richtige Pflichtleistung.

Das was du da aufzählst sind Fristen binnen derer Mängel angezeigt werden müssen. Der Gesetzgeber verindert damit dass man kaputte Gegenstände verkauft. Wenn du dir z.B. einen Fernseher kaufst der einfach nicht geht fällt das nicht unter Garantie. Ein Garantiefallt wäre der Fernseher wenn er nach einem halben Jahr den Geist aufgibt.

Die Sache mit den 14 Tagen ist wieder was gant anderes. Es gibt ein Gesetz das sogennante "Haustürgeschäfte" regelt. Unter Haustürgeschäften versteht man z.B. Kaufverträge die von Vertretern aubgeschlossen werden die durch die ganze Straßenzüge durchkämmen um dir ihre Waran anzudrehen. Bei diesen Geschäften hast du ein Rücktrittsrecht das dir ermöglicht die gekauften Waren binnen 14 Tagen ohne Angabe von Gründen *und auf Kosten des Verkäufers* zurückzusenden und den Kaufpreis zurückzuverlangen. Besonders die Versandkosten wollen aber manche Verkäufer oftmals nicht erstatten. 
Wenn du Waren übers Internet bestellst fallen diese Vertragsabschlüsse ebenfalls unter dieses Gesetz. Ausnahme: Software mit gebrochenem Siegel. Manche Programme (insbesondere MS-Betriebsysteme) haben ein Siegel an der CD mit dessen öffnen du den Lizenzvertrag anerkennst. Wenn du das *nicht* geöffnet hast muss der Verkäufer die Software zurücknehmen. Ansonste ist er dazu allerdings nicht verpflichtet. Wie es mit Programmen in ungeöffneter Originalverpackung aussieht weiß ich nicht sicher, aber verpflichtet ist der Verkäufer meiner Meinung nach zu nichts.
Übrigens: erst kürzlich hat ein Gericht entschieden dass SD-RAM zurückgenommen werden muss. Bei diesen Teilen haben die Händler lange Zeit Probleme gemacht. Das Gericht befand aber dass die Speichermodule wenn sie einmal zurückgenommen wurden durchaus noch wiederverkauft werden können.

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben. Vielleicht auch dem ein oder anderem der sich kürzlich was gekauft hat und jetzt Ärger mit dem Händler hat.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (3. November 2001)

woah.. toller post.. 

was ist eigentlich VWL..?

volkswirtschaftslehre..?
verkaufswirtschaftslehre..?


----------



## Moartel (3. November 2001)

VWL = Volkswirtschaftslehre

Das Gesetz heißt übrigens Fernabsatzgesetz, ist mir wieder eingefallen.

Und danke für das "toller Post"  ;-) .


----------



## Glavis (4. November 2001)

Wo waren wir?
Ah ja... Mäuse
Logitech Trackball 129DM, USB/ PS/2
Würd ich mir für dem Laptop auch kaufen!


----------



## mR.fLopPy (5. November 2001)

*g* bittesehr..  hab ja nur die wahrheit gesagt.. 

(was lernt man eigentlich in VWL.. ich kann mir da eigentlich nix darunter vorstellen.. ich mein BWL das ist alles rund ums geld, kaufverträge usw. eben halt alles was man im betrieb braucht..)

2 glavis: ja logitech ist schon ein supa hersteller.. hab ja selber eine maus von logi ;-) aber ich dachte eigentlich eher in der preisklasse von ca. 50 (max. 60 mark) weil es ja immerhin *nur* für den schullaptop ist..


----------



## Glavis (5. November 2001)

Naja, da gäb`s die Trackman Wheel um 85DM
und die Marble Mouse um 50DM
von Logitech
Über den Link 
kommst du zu der Logitech-Page
Und hier er zur Page der Trackball-Explorer 
und der Trackball-Optical
Bei den Microsoft-Mäusen weiß ich den Preis nicht, aber bei den Logitechs steht der Preis da.
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben!


----------



## UnIx (14. November 2001)

*hmm*

trackball, das ist aber sehr gewöhnung bedürftig, ich würde mir ne microsoft maus holen, die sind billig und schlecht...tschuldigung auch ok. Díe alten (ohne 33% schneller weiß die abtastungs-rate nicht genau) reichen für die schule ja.


----------

